# Ein Interview mit Zuul



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (18. März 2009)

*Zuul hat lange World of Warcraft gespielt. Er hat den Anduri Stamm  auf dem Server Forscherliga gegründet und war drei Jahre lang Gildenleiter Stamm und galt als einer der kreativsten und besten Rollenspieler.  Mittlerweile schreibt er das Blog [Duplex³|Leben da:zwischen] und dort findet sich folgende Selbstbeschreibung.

Älter als man denkt und jünger als ich aussehe. Geboren im Mittelstand, aufgewachsen im Mittelstand. Gesegnet mit einer Rechtschreibschwäche und zuviel Ego. Gestraft mit Sturheit und Scheu. Schwer zusagen was man ist wenn einem nur so wenige Zeilen bleiben. Vielleicht reicht es wenn man feststellt: "Wenigstens ähnelt es seinem Vater" *


_*Hildegard:* Die wenigsten der Leser kennen Zuul als Charakter. Wie wurde Zuul zu diesem alten Troll in Booty Bay ?_

*Zuul:* Am Anfang war da im Grunde nur ein Troll und der Spieler der sich dachte: Man, dieses En Fuego aus WC3 der Fledermausreiter klingt echt cool. Zuul war ein völliges Tabula Rasa, ich wusste nur das er alt sein sollte. 
Zuul hat seine Schlachten hinter sich. Er erzählt gern von früher, wie viele er umgelegt hat, wie viele Weibchen er hatte, was er für ein altmetallkackender Superbulle ist. Das reizvolle war das er seine Geschichten IMMER ausschmückt. Zuul war als Mischung zwischen Vash the Stampede und Lobo angelegt. Der Klischee-Krieger. In einer Welt voller Besonderheiten ist das Klischee das einzig individuelle. Vom Krieg desillusioniert und zynisch.
Zuul ist immer nahe dem Wahnsinn, der Egozentrik, der Gewalt. Mir gefiel es, dass er ein alter, sturer Rassist und Macho ist. Dem es egal ist was andere denken sondern sein Ding macht, am besten sturzbetrunken und mit einer Zigarre in der Klaue. 
Nur ein Charakter wie Zuul kann Dinge sagen wie: &#8222;Ich hab Eier aus Stahl&#8220;. Das ist nicht aufgesetzt, das ist pure Duke Nukem mäßige over the edge Männlichkeit, die ich unheimlich witzig finde.
_
*Hildegard:* Du hast den Charakter im Spiel entwickelt, also die Vergangenheit aus der Gegenwart konstruiert ?_

*Zuul:* Genau. Deshalb habe ich anfangs auch wenig von Zuul erzählt , ich wusste es einfach nicht. Beim ersten Hordenpicknik habe ich mir dann seinen Hintergrund vor Publikum aus den Finger gesogen und das dann weiter ausgebaut. Von seiner Kindheit bis Heute. Ein Riesenspaß weil man die Facetten des Charakters so wunderbar untermauern konnte.

_*Hildegard:* Zuul Du bist clean. War der Schnitt nach dem Trip durch die bunte Voodoo-WoW-Welt schmerzhaft ?_

*Zuul:* Überhaupt nicht, im Grunde gab meine Frau den Entscheidenden Ausschlag. Die Zeit wurde mir zu schade für ein Mmorpg. Die einzigen Rückfälle hab ich wenn ich gelegentlich das Forum der Anduri oder der Forscherliga lese.

_*Hildegard:* Du bist ja als kreatives Feuerwerk auf der Forscherliga berüchtigt gewesen. Wohin kanalisierst Du diesen Strom von Ideen jetzt ?_

*Zuul:* Größtenteils in dem Duplex Blog und in mein Sexualleben. WoW gab mir auf jeden Fall in vielen Beziehungen einen reichen Nährboden für Ideen und Konzepte. Das Beste war, dass es ausreichend Verrückte gab, die sich begeistern ließen, wodurch aus simplen Ideen ganze Dogmen oder Strukturen wurden. Man kann durchaus auch außerhalb von WoW solche Erlebnisse haben, nur der Arbeitsaufwand ist größer.
_
*Hildegard:* Meinst Du mit solchen Erlebnissen die Reaktionen der Leser auf Dein Blog - http://somiaaswelt.blogspot.com/ - oder gänzlich andere Dingen jenseits des Internets ?_ 

*Zuul:* Leserreaktionen sind so gut wie nicht existent. Wir haben zwar viele Leser aber nicht einer dieser faulen Bastarde gibt mal einen konstruktiven Kommentar. Ich würde eher sagen jenseits des Internets. es steckt eine große Glückseligkeit in dem Führen einer Rock-Beziehung und dem Ausleben seiner Ideale.

_*Hildegard:* Das Internet sagen viele ist eigentlich das falsche Medium um Gefühle zu übermitteln, weil es keinen Geruch hinterlässt. _

*Zuul:* Veto. Das Internet ist der Katalysator der menschlichen Essenz geworden. Diese ganzen &#8222;Das Internet lässt keine wirklichen Bindungen zu&#8220; - Diskussion werden von Leuten geführt, die nicht mehr in dieser Generation leben. Lass es Sozialpsychologen sein oder andere alte Männer. Es ist nicht mehr ihre Welt und dennoch wird versucht sie mit den Maßstäben einer veralteten Bildung zu messen. Das hat den Geschmack der Killerspiel und Pseudowelten Debatte. Ich für meinen Teil erhalte und pflege die Beziehungen die ich durch WoW oder das Internet gewonnen habe. Das ist eine Sache der Erziehung

_*Hildegard:* Ist es nicht wie ein Album auf Platte zu hören statt mit einer tanzenden Meute bei einem Konzert zu verschmelzen ?_

*Zuul:* Wenn man den Vergleich heranzieht, würde ich sagen: Musik zu hören, zu lieben, zu genießen hat für mich kein Steigerungspotential im Sinne von: Wenn du die Platte magst, geh zum Konzert. Der Musikgenuss allein ist die Steigerung. Aufs Internet bezogen: Warum gehst du nicht raus wenn Dir die sozialen Aspekte gefallen? Die Menschen hören heute nicht mehr zu. Meistens lassen sie Dich nicht mal ausreden. Gibt es im Internet natürlich auch, besonders in Foren, aber dennoch kann ich hier sagen was mich bewegt ohne das mir über den Mund gefahren werden kann. Ich kann mich ausdrücken, meine Meinung lesbar und greifbar machen.

_*Hildegard:* Bist Du ein Kulturpessimist ?_

*Zuul:* Eher ein Homo Erectus Skeptiker.

_*Hildegard:* Gibt es noch Utopien ?_

*Zuul:* Jede Menge! Ich lebe gerade die Utopie einer perfekten Gesellschaft, in der zwar nur zwei Personen involviert sind, die jedoch jederzeit einem Vergleich standhält. Man kann sich nur seine eigenen Ideale erschaffen und verwirklichen. Was Dich glücklich macht muss nicht zwangsläufig eine Utopie sein sondern einfach dein Leben und wie Du es gestaltest. 

_*Hildegard:* Den Tag leben wie er kommt und nicht an den Tod denken ist die Devise oder gehört zu diesem Leben auch ein Bezug auf Vergangenes oder eine Planung für Kommendes ?_

*Zuul:* Mein Motto ist eher: Das Leben ist wie Tetris. Fokussiere Dich. Bau Deine dreieckigen Steine so ein das du sie ergänzen kannst, hoffe auf die wohltuenden langen Blöcke, die Deine Pläne zur Verwirklichung bringen, aber rechne nicht mit ihnen. Halte Deine Grundlinie. Lass Deine Probleme nicht Dein Spiel bestimmen. Egal wie viele Lücken du schon im Block hast. Bau dein Leben so, dass es auf einen Schlag alles gut werden kann, aber rechne damit, dass Du improvisieren musst um das zu erreichen.

_*Hildegard:* Schauen wir dann doch mal zu den bereits aufgelösten Tetrisreihen. Du bist Anduri.  Was heißt es Anduri zu sein ?_

*Zuul:* Anduri zu sein. Man fühlt sich als die 1% Bevölkerung. Die Leute denen, zumindest im Spiel, die Meinung der anderen egal ist. Als Anduri bist Du zuallererst Du selbst. Deine Ideen finden innerhalb der Gilde Verwirklichung. Du wirst unterstützt bei der Umsetzung von Events und Handlungssträngen. Anduri sein ist also eine geborgte Freiheit zur Selbstverwirklichung gepaart mit dem Gefühl akzeptiert und unterstützt zu werden. Der Grundgedanke bei Anduri ist eine Art Familie zu haben. Eine feste Gemeinschaft. Im RL (Leben außerhalb des Spiels) Sinne das Ausleben von urmenschlichsten Werten und Sehnsüchten. Schutz, Unterstützung, Fördern, Anerkennung.
_
*Hildegard:* Sind die Anduris ein Schmelztiegel für Kreative und vielleicht sogar Vordenker ?_

*Zuul:* Ich glaub bei den Anduri war es größenteils einfach Glück. Die Mitgliederauswahl hab ich bis zuletzt immer abhängig von einem bestimmten unidentifizierbarem Gefühl gemacht das ich als: "ES" bezeichnen will. Man hat ES oder eben nicht. Bei der Auswahl geht es um Herzblut, um Leidenschaft. Diese Eigenschaften neigen von Natur aus dazu andere zu entflammen, anzuspornen oder zu berühren. Kreativität ist ein Feuer das zum Flächenbrand neigt wenn es richtig behandelt wird.
_
*Hildegard:* Ist WoW schon reif für so etwas oder ist das Medium doch zu begrenzt um dieses Feuer zum Flächenbrand werden zu lassen ?_

*Zuul:* Jedes Medium ist dazu geeignet. Allerdings hält sich dieses Feuer in den Grenzen, wenn es auch Ausbrüche gibt wie damals als wir das erste Anduri Video. Ya Gringo raus gebracht haben. Im Forum schrieb jemand das ihm das Lied so gefallen hat das er dieses "Troll" Gefühl in seinen Alltag brachte, einer Drive In Mitarbeiterin ein frohes: En Fuego entgegen schleuderte und diese mit Tazz Dingo antwortet. Ich liebe diese Anekdote. Ich würde sagen: Kein Flächenbrand aber vereinzeltes Hitzegefühl

_*Hildegard:* Denkst Du, dass die nächste Generation von MMOs besser geeignet sein wird ?_

*Zuul:* Ich habe oder hatte 7 Jahre MMOs hinter mir, und immer wurde es besser. Ob irgendwann die Kulturevolution darauß hervorbricht? Wer weiß. Ich weiß nur das die Kulturelite sich schwer damit tun wird das kleine Theater neben Hamlet zu spielen. Ich warte auf die virtuelle Realität.

_*Hildegard:* Mit virtueller Realität meinst Du den Stöpsel in die Wirbelsäule statt Bildschirm, Maus und Tastatur ?_

*Zuul:* Yeah. Das kleine Kind im dunklen Zimmer mit dem VR-Helm. Diese Gruselanzeige gegen Internet-Sucht. Her damit.

_*Hildegard:* Ist das dann die Umsetzung des Menschheitstraums die Grenzen des eigenen Körpers zu sprengen ?
_
*Zuul:* Der deus ex machina. Die Ungebundenheit des Geistes. Es wird vermutlich das für Künstler sein was damals in Paris der Absinth war. 

_*Hildegard:* Absinth und LSD - ist dieser Weg, genau wie beim MMO, nicht letztlich immer ein Weg, der Leuten wie Rimbaud oder Janis Joplin eine kurze Zeit des Ruhms und dann den unvermeidlichen Abstieg oder gar den Rock'n'Roller Tod beschert ? _

*Zuul:* Ich würde gern was gegen diese Art der Lebensführung sagen aber dann müsste ich viele meiner Bücher und vermutlich alle meine Musik CDs verbrennen. Ich halte viel von bewusstseinserweiternden Drogen. Ist keine gute Werbung aber hat für mich immer gut funktioniert. Schlimmer als der Rock'n Roll Tod ist das Leben in Stasis.

_*Hildegard:* Lieber früh verbrennen als nie zu glimmen ?_

*Zuul:* Klingt nach Rockabilly Romantik, ich stimme dem aber zu. Nimm Hunter S. Thompson. Der brannte sein ganzes leben und wurde immerhin beinahe 60.
_
*Hildegard:* Bis er sich während eines Telefongesprächs mit seiner Ehefrau selbst erschossen hat. _

*Zuul:* Sie hat aber auch genervt.

_*Hildegard:* Springen wir von den Toten zu den Schlachtfeldern. Vermisst Du es manchmal nicht mehr mit Zuul die Köpfe der Allianztruppen in der Kriegshymmnenschlucht einschlagen zu können oder war Dir diese Schlachtfeld-Romantik immer fremd ?_

*Zuul:* Der Traum eines jeden Mannes. Den Feind zerschmettern und mit glänzenden Bizeps den Kopf des Gegenspielers schwingen. Ich komm aus einer Deathmatch Dynastie deren Begründer ich bin, heißt Half-Life, Duke Nukem etc. Mir liegen diese Art Konzepte aber in WoW haben sie mich leider anfangs weniger gereizt. Die Arena, das war etwas woran ich Freude hatte. 
Ich mochte den Pathos von dem die Klasse Krieger umwittert wird. Meistens allerdings saß ich mir eh den Hintern in Booty Bay breit und hielt nach guten Anduri Welpen Ausschau

_*Hildegard:* Blizzard selbst beschreibt das so: "Krieger können rasende Berserker oder in Stahl gehüllte Kampfmaschinen sein, fähig, enormen Schaden abzufangen und damit ihre Verbündeten vor Gefahren zu schützen. Sie haben Zugriff auf eine große Auswahl an Fähigkeiten, vom Verstümmeln ihrer Feinde bis zum Austeilen von enormen Mengen an Schaden in sehr kurzer Zeit, und können die Kampffähigkeiten ihrer Verbündeten mit ihren Schlachtrufen verbessern. Sie beschäftigen hervorragend mehrere Gegner gleichzeitig und gewinnen dabei Wut durch jeden ausgeteilten oder eingesteckten Treffer, die sie in ihren zahlreichen Spezialfähigkeiten wieder freisetzen. Krieger sind eine sehr flexible Klasse, die euch viele verschiedene Spielweisen bietet." _

*Zuul:* Ich hätte geschrieben: Krieger treten Ärsche. Würde auch passen.

_*Hildegard:* In World of Warcraft ist Booty Bay kein wirklich einfach zu erreichender Ort und hat wenig Leute, die spontan vorbeikommen. Ist in Booty Bay denn wirklich was los gewesen ?_

*Zuul:* Anfangs? Ich war los. Ich hatte mein Solo Rollenspiel mit den NPCs (computergesteuerte Charaktere) und hab mich im allgemeinen Verhalten wie man es von einem Verrückten erwartet. Irgendwann hab ich dann angefangen anderen vorzulügen in Booty Bay gäbe es Rollenspiel und die haben es sogar geglaubt. Der Vorteil war, jeder kommt in Booty Bay vorbei. Du kannst Duelle in der Stadt durchführen und die Charakteren die dort questen (erledigen von Aufträgen im Spiel) sind meistens 37-40 was heißt das sie schon länger spielen und wohl auch bleiben. Die Wahl Booty Bay hatte also größtenteils Mitgliederwerbungsgründe

_*Hildegard:* Kennen die Leute, die da vorbei kommen überhaupt die Grundideen hinter Rollenspiel oder musstest Du da erstmal Erziehungsarbeit leisten ?_

*Zuul:* Der Großteil musste mich erziehen. Man wuchs aneinander. Ich hab irgendwann einfach Booty Bay Geschichten geschrieben, der Sache einen Rahmen gegeben der , grundsätzlich, von allen ignoriert werden konnte. Gott sei Dank fanden die Leute die Ideen gut und haben selber angefangen mitzumachen. Sonst wäre ich ein einsamer Troll in einer Welt die er nicht versteht geworden.
_
*Hildegard:* Dann bleibt nur noch eine Frage. Wird Zuul je nach Booty Bay zurückkehren ?_

*Zuul:* Gute Frage.


----------



## Khyrinda (20. April 2009)

Wiedermal ein sehr schönes Interview. Ich bin sogar geneigt zu behauptet, das es eines der besten der ganzen Reihe ist. Liegt mit unter vielleicht auch am Gesprächspartner, doch sind auch die Fragen sehr interessant gewählt. Ich denke Hildes' Spieler hat seine Proffesion gefunden, du kannst das *nick*

Die Posts von Zuul und seine Geschichten die er vereinzelt in den Foren verteilt hatte - wie ein Verlassener zuweilen seine Körperteile verstreut - habe ich alle sehr gerne Gelesen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, das Bild das ich von BootyBay habe, wo kommt das her? Es ist die alt bekannte Frage, was war vorher da? Das Ei oder die Henne. Ist das Bild von Booty Bay das was mir durch Zuuls Geschichten eingeimpft wurde, oder bestätigte er nur meine Sicht der Dinge? Ich kann es wirklich nicht sagen. Top Leistung Maan!


----------

